# What killed my tree??



## loadthestove (Jul 27, 2011)

My dad has a stand of tulip popular trees.there is around 18-20 trees located just above a pond on our property.In just the last few days I have noticed one of the trees has died.
The odd thing is, the grass around the tree as well as a small bush growing against the tree is dead as well. there is a couple of limbs on some trees next to it that have died also.The trees resemble something like a big fire has been built under them.

This stand of trees is approx 30-35 years old and a other than this dead one appear healthy.
will lighting do this,,we have had several severe thunderstorms recently but the tree doesnt appear to have been struck by lighting.

There is no structures of any type close to these trees and we usually keep the area around them mowed and clean.


----------



## jamied (Jul 28, 2011)

loadthestove said:


> My dad has a stand of tulip popular trees.there is around 18-20 trees located just above a pond on our property.In just the last few days I have noticed one of the trees has died.
> The odd thing is, the grass around the tree as well as a small bush growing against the tree is dead as well. there is a couple of limbs on some trees next to it that have died also.The trees resemble something like a big fire has been built under them.
> 
> This stand of trees is approx 30-35 years old and a other than this dead one appear healthy.
> ...


 
Can you please post some photos?


Jamie
Neenah, WI


----------



## mga (Aug 7, 2011)

sounds like they were poisoned.

but, a picture would be helpful.


----------

